# Lower cowl panel



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

I have started back on my resto project and need to replace the lower front cowl panels as both side are rusty (see photos). Is there after market panels available for this repair. Also, the lower "L" panel where the front fender attaches at the bottom, my passenger side is rusted, are these available after market also. 1969 GTO convertible


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

although those are nice pictures- year and model info will help get an answer


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

OOOOPS!!! Sorry about that, 1969 GTO convertible


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, the outer panel is available by itself (sometimes called a "tulip panel") or as an assembly if more of the "box" is rusty (usually is). These pics are from Ames, but any large dealer will have them. Outer panel is D125CL-R...$53 each and assembly's are D125DL-R...$130 each.
















I haven't seen anything to replace the section below the hinge (fender attachment) area. I got pieces from donor cars to rebuild them. The good news is the firewall/cowl/hinge area is the same on ALL models, including 4 doors, so you have a much larger donor pool to look at. You don't include pics of the inner kick panels, but if they are rusted out too, then a donor cut-off is the best way to approach this. Also, the outer rocker panel attaches to that part of the cowl and should be replaced at the same time, if you need rockers. It's a very complex combination of pieces in that kick panel area. Click on my sig link and you will see pics of the left kick panel components and how I fit the donor to replace all the rot.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Yes, the outer panel is available by itself (sometimes called a "tulip panel") or as an assembly if more of the "box" is rusty (usually is). These pics are from Ames, but any large dealer will have them. Outer panel is D125CL-R...$53 each and assembly's are D125DL-R...$130 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mitch, I have seen these parts but the photos do not do them any justice, I just can not wrap my head around how they are part of the cowl(And I am an engineer, how scary is that).
I am headed to Carlisle at the end of the month, so maybe I will find something there.
FYI, I have a full set of new rockers for this job, waiting on the new spot weld cutters and just refilled the argon tank for the mig.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Carlisle is a big show. I bet you'll find a couple dealers with the parts. Call Ames and see if they are going to be there and ask them to bring the parts to see...:cheers


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Excellent suggestion. I have spoken on a few occasions with Jami from AMES, I will send him an e-mail asking if they are going to be at Carlisle.


----------



## ibpoefarms (Jun 15, 2011)

*lower cowl panels*

Anyone have any idea where I can find these for a 65 GTO. Mine aren't rusted out they just simply don't exsist. Some dummy cut them out for some stupid reason and now can't find any from donor cars.:confused


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know if this helps or not, but since it doesn't show, my body guy just cut out the rust and made his own patch panel. I haven't uploaded the pic of the finished patch yet.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

ibpoefarms said:


> Anyone have any idea where I can find these for a 65 GTO. Mine aren't rusted out they just simply don't exsist. Some dummy cut them out for some stupid reason and now can't find any from donor cars.:confused



Try American Metal Direct. I think they make it


----------



## ibpoefarms (Jun 15, 2011)

*lower cowl mpanels*

You have a little more to work with than me. I don't have any at all. Looks like I'm gonna have to hammer out my own. Can't seem to find any


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ibpoefarms said:


> You have a little more to work with than me. I don't have any at all. Looks like I'm gonna have to hammer out my own. Can't seem to find any



64-7 Gm A Body Cowl Side Hinge Panel Lh: Firewall - Cowl &amp Cowl

This is just the outer panel. If more inner struture is needed, you will need to find a donor. ANY GM A body 64-66 hinge pillar is the same 2 door, 4 door, wagon. I put a 65 pillar on my 67 but it was slightly different. The vent hole was smaller. I was able to enlarge the opening for my application but it would be very difficult to make a 67 vent hole smaller.


----------



## ibpoefarms (Jun 15, 2011)

*lower cowl panels*

Hey thanks for all the info. Auto Metal Direct had what I needed. Ordered and on the way Thanks again everybody. Jessie


----------

